# getting commissioned after joining as ncm



## haq_gamer (29 Oct 2020)

So I have a question If I join the navy as an ncm and already hold a degree in engineering how long will it take me to apply for SCP and another question would be would I have to rewrite the CFAT if I apply for SCP later on as an ncm and how hard is the process and about how many positions are available every year for SCP in the navy? I already tried to join as DEO but my CFAT was too low. Should I join as naval combat information operator or naval electronic sensor operator. I qualify for both of these positions also marine technician but I feel like that's to much hands on for me. Would any of these trades make it easier for me to SCP over or should I rewrite CFAT because I am scared the second time I might not qualify for these positions since these positions all are in demand and I want to join the navy immediately.


----------



## Mindinmatrix (29 Oct 2020)

Right after OFP. BMQ, RQ-S3 +NETP. You can join as NCI OP. Quickest trained to OFP. Commissioning plans are VERY competitive, but SCP tends be less competitive than the others.


----------



## haq_gamer (29 Oct 2020)

what is OFP, RQ-S3+NETP sorry I am new to this and don't what the abbreviations mean


----------



## Mindinmatrix (29 Oct 2020)

haq_gamer said:
			
		

> what is OFP, RQ-S3+NETP sorry I am new to this and don't what the abbreviations mean


No worries. Occupation Functional Point( trained for the basic jobs in your Occupation). To reach OFP you require Basic Military Qualification(BMQ), Rank Qualification at the Sailor 3rd class level(RQ-S3), then the Naval Environmental Training Program(NETP). It would take roughly 6 months or less to reach OFP as an NCI OP if all the stars align.Feel free to pm if you got more questions.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------

